# Steel Building



## Christie Photo (Jul 15, 2008)

This is one of the steel buildings I shot last month for the builder's ad materials.

-Pete


----------



## J7CK (Jul 15, 2008)

got big-ass doors on it. what's it used for?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 15, 2008)

J7CK said:


> got big-ass doors on it. what's it used for?



Ya know....   I don't know on this one.  Good question.  I shoot a lot of these, but this one isn't an agricultural building.  This one is more for pleasure.

Most this size are for parking the farm equipment.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 15, 2008)

Not very exciting...but that's what pays the bills I guess.  

I like the shots...but I can't help but think that the clients will crop them to a more panoramic ratio when they are laying out the final product.  Building like these seem like they would be hard to shoot...if you include the whole building, the shot is so wide that you don't see the details well.  If you get closer for the details, you loose the large scope of the building.


----------



## J7CK (Jul 15, 2008)

it's good with the truck - even bigger than i would have imagined. get a fair few trucks inside of that one.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 15, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Not very exciting...but that's what pays the bills I guess.



Some are more interesting than others, but yeah.....  not real exciting.  They give me quite a few to do each year.  Nice people too!





Big Mike said:


> I like the shots...but I can't help but think that the clients will crop them to a more panoramic ratio when they are laying out the final product.  Building like these seem like they would be hard to shoot...if you include the whole building, the shot is so wide that you don't see the details well.  If you get closer for the details, you loose the large scope of the building.



I do sometimes go in close with a really wide lens to get away from that long look.


----------



## J7CK (Jul 15, 2008)

that's a perfectly decent photo. 
clouds are just in the right place too =]


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 15, 2008)

J7CK said:


> that's a perfectly decent photo.
> clouds are just in the right place too =]



Thanks, J7CK!

I love it too when the clouds cooperate.

-Pete


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 21, 2008)

To me it looks like a barn or shop starting out as the ranch style house, before the main house is build on a new ranch site


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 21, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> To me it looks like a barn or shop starting out as the ranch style house, before the main house is build on a new ranch site



GOOD thought.  But there already is a quite nice home on the site.  You can see a portion of it here.  That's why I'm confused about this one.  Typically, a when I shoot one of these in a setting like this, it's a much smaller building.  I'll ask the client.


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 21, 2008)

So...they back into the building as dump trucks and leave the building as a big rig?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 21, 2008)

OK...  I asked.  The out-buildings were existing when the house was built.  My client did a complete re-cover to make them like new.  So, what once was an ag building is now used purely for recreation.  I'm told it's complete with showers for the bathers.

-Pete


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 25, 2008)

Very images, I wish I had that kind of recreational building.


----------

